# Zenithal photography web



## bernimir (Jul 20, 2014)

¡Hello everyone! My name is Berni, Im a Spanish amateur photographer that has been doing zenithal photographs for almost a year now. Heres my web with some of the projects Ive done so far: bernimir

I would appreciate any type of help or tips you could give me in order to improve my pictures or my technique as I want to keep growing and learning.


¡Thank you everyone!


----------



## KmH (Jul 20, 2014)

Put some white space between each photo.


----------



## bernimir (Jul 20, 2014)

KmH said:


> Put some white space between each photo.



Just did it. Thank you, Keith.


----------



## HikinMike (Jul 20, 2014)

It took a very long time to load. Because I decided to wait to give you feedback, I stayed. I would have left if I were a "regular visitor".

There are way too many photos on your home page. It would be nice to be able to understand what your navigation links meant.


----------



## bernimir (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you for your feedback, Mike. I am trying to change that ASAP I think maybe I have to change the wordpress template or upload the pictures with another method.


----------

